#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-15
<yoymi> hi
<yoymi> pls this chanel in spamish?
<yoymi> :)
<mrjazzcat> join #ARMServer
<mrgenixus> !! moo?
<FunnyLookinHat> MOO!
<FunnyLookinHat> What up mrgenixus
<mrgenixus> not a ton
<mrgenixus> just trying to do a linux install FROM the disk I'm installing to: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<mrgenixus> some of the details are a little fuzzy
<FunnyLookinHat> oh interesting
<FunnyLookinHat> It's always been easier for me to just create bootable flash drives...  :)
<mrgenixus> I don't really have a flash-drive at the moment
<mrgenixus> Gonna try my Compact Flash card
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-17
<glitchd_> can anyone possible be of assistance to me? pls..
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-08-16
<SSOHLOL99> so
<SSOHLOL99> the fuck you on about people?
<SSOHLOL99> any plan
